# new auction site



## Pilgrim2850 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here's a new site for buying and selling PM bullion, coins, etc. Thought someone might be interested. It's not finished yet, but almost. Seekbullion.com.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you succeeded registering ? I never get the confirmation e-mail...


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes ,Noxx, I registered without a hitch. Larry


----------



## wetwillie (Nov 13, 2008)

Another site already over 1000 auctions.
TMJ
When you signup for GoldBay - Buy gold - Sell Gold - Gold - Coins, you can start saving money instantly. As the world's new hottest online marketplace, GoldBay - Buy gold - Sell Gold - Gold - Coins is the fastest way to open your doors to thousands buyers and sellers worldwide. Best of all, it's completely free to sign up! To sign up or learn more, click here: http://www.goldbay.com/?nrs2=3014

If you cannot click it cut and paste it
Thanks

```

```


----------

